# Espero que nuestro país quede en tu corazón



## promy

¡Hola!
_Espero que nuestro país quede en tu corazón_
Ni el castellano, ni el catalán no son mis idiomas maternos, pero como hablo castellano un poquíto mejor, con este texto me gustaría preguntar la traducción de la frase en el título. Tengo problemas con el subjuntivo en catalán, y ademas, no sé que palabra será la más adecuada para el verbo "quedar".

Moltes gràcies per avançat!


----------



## Lurrezko

Una manera:
_
Espero que el nostre país es quedi al teu cor._

Salut


----------



## Agró

¿Qué tal esto? ¿Muy cursi?_
Espero que el nostre país et robi el cor._


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> ¿Qué tal esto? ¿Muy cursi?
> _Espero que el nostre país et robi el cor._



Muy idiomática pero algo cursi, en efecto.


----------



## germanbz

I tal volta una miqueta literàri però que a mi m'agradaria.

Espere que el nostre país romanga en el teu cor.


----------



## ernest_

Lurrezko said:


> _Espero que el nostre país es quedi al teu cor._





germanbz said:


> Espere que el nostre país romanga en el teu cor.


Normalmente las partes del cuerpo no van precedidas de adjetivos posesivos en catalán. En mi opinión, es más natural
_
Espero que el nostre país et quedi al cor._


----------



## ernest_

Agró said:


> ¿Qué tal esto? ¿Muy cursi?
> _Espero que el nostre país et robi el cor._


Una puntualización: esta frase sólo tiene sentido decirla cuando la persona todavía no ha visitado el país. Como despedida no funciona.


----------



## Lurrezko

ernest_ said:


> Normalmente las partes del cuerpo no van precedidas de adjetivos posesivos en catalán. En mi opinión, es más natural
> _
> Espero que el nostre país et quedi al cor._



¿Y usarías *quedar* sin ser pronominal? Tu frase me suena perfecta con ese añadido:
_
Espero que el nostre país se't quedi al cor._

Salut


----------



## ernest_

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Y usarías *quedar* sin ser pronominal?


Ahora que lo dices, quizás es mejor la forma pronominal.


----------

